# Wass up? You guys are walking all over me!!



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just no respect from these guys, look for yourself:

http://community.webshots.com/album/355364174DhPCyM

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos FP! You go girl!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How fun, awsome.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

Love the pictures...those pigeons sure are walking all over you! LOL Seems you've got quite the little following of friends


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh my Lord, I would never have the guts to sit out there with pigeons all over me. The police patrol the parking lot where they hang out all day. But it must be nice to have them feel that comfortable around you. You have quite a lot of them!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad you liked the pics, folks--couldn't resist, I thought they were so comical.

Garye, in Oakland, there are no ordinances about feeding pigeons, and the police here have their hands full. I keep that place well swept and pick up trash etc. as does a good samaritan who actually filled about 10 bags of clippings for the city to pick up. 'Course I don't do the sidewalk under the overpass 
I would not pull that in SF because I'd get a whopping fine. And, I used to live in Massachusetts, so I know what you mean about the police there, and
they seem, especially in the suburban settings to have a little more "donut"
time  .

That is the place a few months back where someone was shooting at the pigeons ( probably a construction worker for the dealership that was taking
over some buildings there). Now that customers are coming and going, the 
shooting has stopped, which is good. There are easily 100 or so of them 
living in that spot, and they ignored me for the first few weeks I visited them
there!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh that may explain why there are always so many cops patrolling the parking lot. There is a Dunkin' Donuts close by. They seem to like to hang out in this parking lot and just sit there talking to each other. But they are nosy. One of them just HAD to know why I go there every day. He asked if me if anything was wrong. I said no. He asked, so you just come here to feed the pigeons. I said yeah. He laughed and left. Well I'm sure he's seen others feed the pigeons. There's two little old ladies that come around every day feeding them bread and popcorn around lunch time, so they know what's going on. If they go after me, they'll have to go after the little old ladies too. I ain't going in there alone, I'll take them with me too if they fuss about feeding the pigeons. It'll look pitiful seeing little old ladies being fussed about because they want to feed the pigeons.

There's not much crime in this suburban town so they don't have a lot to do except look for speeders. They just hang out in the parking lot to eat donuts, drink coffee and socialize I guess. They don't care too much about the pigeons.

But again I don't try to draw too much attention to myself. I usually feed them real early in the morning before I go to work and practically no one else is there - except the cops having their donuts and coffee. Well, what else are they going to do? There's practically no crime here.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I go to that spot in the evening, like say any where from 6:00 to 8:00 'cause I don't want to draw attention either. Also, the parking is easier then as 
well. It's way to busy a spot for me to "give a show" earlier in the day


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lovely photos fp!

I go down to the city center just after 5 every other morning, I have managed to lure the pigeons to a patch of grass that is almost invisible from the road. I don't feed them every day because I can't have them that dependent on me, I feel that if they are used to fending for themselves on the days I don't provide food they will survive if I am no longer there. Idon't know if that theory is valid.

The problem with these pigeons is that they will wander into the road to look for food , or cross the road on foot to the spot where I feed them.  . They were placing themselves in danger that way long before I started feeding them but I had hoped that I could train them to stick to the grass where they are safe.

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

6:00 to 8:00 at night? Geez the pigeons here are usually ready for bed by that time. I visit them around 6:30 at night but there's only about 5 or 6 of them that greet me. Most of them have gone to bed I guess. And there's usually only 10 to 15 in the morning that greet me then. But now that the breeding season's gone down some and they've pretty much finished raising their young, I'm beginning to see some of the females who usually only come out in the afternoon. I saw Garye and Broken Foot when they greeted me in the morning. They changed their hours for me! I'm so happy to see them again!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cyro,

Yup, know what you mean about wanting to train them about safety. These pigeons grow up around cars but I still worry for them. They mostly mill around
the area where I was sitting or on the sidewalk underneath the overpass.

There was a young bird who fell before able to fly and wandered into the street and was hit. Mostly it seems as tho they play "chicken" with the cars when
they swoop thru that tunnel.

Garye....I whistle for them and they come piling out of their nesting area!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think you can train pigeons to respect safety. Even when I put the food around parking lot lights, they'll eat it and then wander all around the lot trying to walk off the food. They think everyone's going to stop for them like we do. That's just the way pigeons are. They live in their own worlds.

I didn't want to get them too dependent on me either and because of my new hours, I couldn't feed them like I used to. But that doesn't stop them for looking for me. I go a whole week before I see some of them but when I pull up on Saturdays and Sundays, they fly right on over like I was visiting them every day. So even if I never fed them again, they'd be ok. Plus anyways, I'm not the only one feeding them and I wouldn't be surprised if you weren't the only one feeding your flock, Cyro. There could be others.

I don't whistle to pigeons. They recognize my car's sound and come out. I must have a distinctive sound to my car.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye said:


> I usually feed them real early in the morning before I go to work and practically no one else is there - except the cops having their donuts and coffee. Well, what else are they going to do? There's practically no crime here.



Long as none of your little guys get collared for assaulting an officer by poop, Garye, and start a feathery crime wave 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The pigeons don't bother with the cops, John. They don't get any freebees from them so they stay away from them. But they've been pretty good. I haven't seen them poop on any car. They just poop where they roost which is the parking lot lights. And that's what rain is for. To clean off the parking lot lights.

I just wish they wouldn't "walk off a meal" out into the middle of the parking lot. But pigeons will do what pigeons want. Lucky for me, I usually only see them in the early mornings when practically no one's around. They can walk it off all they want then.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Companion Short Flick*

Ok, so here's the companion short flick, I had a bit of a time figuring out how
I could post a link for it:

http://209.245.59.198/Gimme/2574426...8AC119514263/0.232803/2/Overpass_Pigeons;Toes

It opens with Windows Media Player


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

must be popular! it wouldn't open for me, it said too many people have tried to access the file!


----------

